# تصنيع البويات



## الاميرررر (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اريد معرفة طريقة تصنيع البويات والدهانات المائية والمواد الخام ولكم جزيل الشكر وزادكم اللة من العلم لافادة الناس


----------



## أحمد محمود جمعة (20 يناير 2010)

1- طريقة إنتاج البويات بشكل عام
2- المواد الخام المستخدمة.
3- مصادر تلوث الهواء 
4- ملوثات الهواء الناتجة من الصناعة
5- جدول يوضح تأثير كل ملوث


----------

